# Service dog questions.



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm thinking of training Roxy to be my service dog for both psychiatric and epileptic reasons and I was wondering if there's any sites out there that give you a basic how-to on the training, I can train her myself, as I've already trained her on several things already but how to respond to tears, etc I cant quite grasp how to teach that. Where even to begin.

I'm aware I first need my doctors to sign in agreement to her becoming my service dog, but I'd like to also see if she can do certain things first before heading down that road. Which, I'm pretty sure will be fine(knock on wood). Also, does anyone know any specifics that would be a highly recommended idea to train to a service dog, are there any that are mandatory? Any answers and extra info I'd be highly grateful to get, because I've already googled and maybe I'm not searching right, but I'm not getting any answers to my questions.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I know there are a few GREAT web sites that give you really good detail. Try using Yahoo and type in Service Dogs... loads of information comes up.

Good Luck!
Melanie


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

For the epilepsy aspect, let me know if you find anything out. I'd be curious about that, as well. I sure wouldn't want to train Lucy by myself though! Because we're hit and miss *nods*


----------



## mousern (Apr 18, 2005)

*Also take a look at the following for generalized info:*

Delta Society - Information for People Considering Service Dogs

IAADP main page and links.

Wolf Packs list of Service Dog Resources and Training Schools

4 Paws for Ability - Seizure Assistance Dogs: I haven't perused this site fully, but may have some interesting info esp about training.

Assistance Dogs International - Minimum Standards for Training Service Dogs and Dogs that Seizure Respond/Alert

Paws to Freedom - Assistance Dog Team Training: Located in Oregon, has some insights into owner training.

Dr. P's Dog Training - Letter (1998) from Dr. Sapp, COO of Paws with a Cause, regarding Seizure Dogs

State Laws: A page with links to various states' laws regarding service/assistance animals.

*Now for my own 2 cents worth:* As far as owner training, I would only do so if you have extensive experience with dog training or have trained a PSD/SAD before. If this is the first time, I'd recommend at least getting *some* help from an organization that does specific training for those two types of service dogs. Look at training programs and look specifically for one that will do all training with a dog already in the home and which will train both the dog and owner at the same time. When I was looking to have my two girls trained for PSD service, I would only consider trainers who had experience with training PSDs because they would have an idea of what I would need and what the dogs would need to be able to do.

When doing searches for info try these key words/phrases: 
emotion support dog, psychiatric service dog, seizure alert dog, seizure response dog, etc.

The Psychiatric Service Dog Society is THE site for PSD info, they have the best info our there on PSDs. Delta Society or IAADP are the other two service dog sites that I would trust completely.

HTH!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> *Also take a look at the following for generalized info:*
> 
> Delta Society - Information for People Considering Service Dogs
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for this informative list! Your two cents make a WHOLE lot of well, sense to me, LOL! I would never dream of undertaking such an endeavor on my own. And upon researching it, I realized my intentions for investigating this were selfish. Yes, I have seizure disorder. Yes, I take seizure medication daily. But do I need a seizure response dog? No, probably not. Would I like to be able to take my dog to places previously denied her? Yes, and that is I gave myself an internal butt smacking for even considering it. Bad pet owner, BAD. *hangs head in shame* 

I mean, it could possibly come in handy but that is not what the programs/etc are meant for. Go ahead, tell me what a horrible person I am, I deserve it!!!

For now, we are just concentrating on the Canine Good Citizenship certification and hope that we can find a good trainer. *has been looking extensively*


----------



## mousern (Apr 18, 2005)

Ah, but you are not a bad person. You identified a possible need for a service dog, did your research, examined your concsience, and determined your true needs. I see nothing wrong with that. I went through the same process, but it took me several months before making my final decision. 

The best thing that I've decided is to work on the CGC (I've gotta wait til gas prices go down...the CGC trainer and test are done over an hour and a half away from me), then work on having them become therapy dogs for the nursing home that I taught clinicals at for the last two semesters. I think that for me, it would be a better use of their talents and of my own well-being.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

even with being "selfish"...which i don't think so...it's being an overprotective pet owner...i like Angie to be with me everywhere, too. she doesn't bother anyone...contrary to that...she has brought many people smiles along her path...so, in effect...she has actually provided therapy to many on her outings with me...did you know that dogs get you to release endorphins that make you happy...imagine the depressed people out there whose lives you touch when she is out with you. i see it as a community service.









these are based on fact, i am studying counseling...and even a few seconds around a cute friendly dog is therapeutic...and being in NY, there are many out there that benefit...so, the positives out weigh the negatives with taking them out for the ride.


----------



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

> *Also take a look at the following for generalized info:*
> 
> Delta Society - Information for People Considering Service Dogs
> 
> ...


 WOW! Thank you so much for so much help! I'm extremely grateful.


----------



## fifi (Jan 26, 2006)

Hello M&R!
I am sorry, I haven't been on for a while (a little health setback).
Congratulation on wanting to do this: my Fifi is a service dog, mine (MS). She is a special dog (I do not like the word mutt...), between a shitzu and Maltese, or so we think. Though she cannot perform certain tasks, she found a way to get around her size limitations pretty quickly.
Please be aware of these misconceptions before you start:

-service dogs are happy to do their work. You are not being selfish. Fifi gets really ennoyed if anyonelse gets the phone but her: It is her work, and she will let you know quickly that she is sad if someone dares answering it.

-dogs are meant to help us and be our companions. This is only an extension of this behaviour. They relish the fact that they are indispensable , as you will see as soon as your dog gets the training. I am now hers, and she lets anyone know this. 

-I would strongly suggets you do get professional help with the training. Because of their smaller size, a lot of the training for the certification had to be modified. Just a thought. ANd I am still in touch with my trainer
, who inquires monthly about problems and new tricks.

Feel free to ask any questions: I am happy to help.


----------



## Graciella Louisa (May 5, 2010)

*sounds just like what i'm up to!*

Gracie is already my Emotional Support Animal, meaning she can live in even no-pet housing and fly on planes with me, but i also have just begun training her to be a psychiatric service dog. for me, she is going to alert me to take my medicine (i forget, and alarms dont work for me) and search rooms before i enter (i have extreme anxiety of intruders), and do a few other things. the psychiatric things are relatively easy to come up with, just make a list of your worst syptoms and find a way for your dog to help. if your dog can tell when you are about to have a seizure, then they are a seizure alert dog! Not all dogs will do this, but you can also train her so that if you are in a crowded place and have a siezure, she will clear the area around you, or she can even notify someone to your whereabouts so that they can help. you can also buy a "doggie phone" with a large button that you can program to call any number you want and train her to press it (calling 911 or any other number you want) when you are having a seizure.

good luck!!!


----------

